# How accurate is your Nomos running?



## Couloirman (Nov 1, 2011)

I just picked up a new Nomos club datum dunkel from an authorized dealer and LOVE it. However, yesterday after wearing it around all day it ran 15 seconds fast, and the date doesn't change until between 12:05 and 12:10. Is this pretty normal for a brand new Nomos? I'm just wondering how accurate your Nomos watches are running and if they exhibited a significant break in period before they got more accurate? I feel like a lot of people have been saying theirs runs at about plus or minus 3 seconds per day; was it significantly worse when you bought it new? Glad to have joined the Nomos club either way, just hoping it will get a little more accurate over time.

Wrist shot goodness:


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

+7 (no date Tangente)


----------



## abowloffire (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't really measure it for accuracy often but it's about +5 or less a day (club datum), rarely slow

The date changes slowly (you can watch the numbers move little by little), it doesn't snap suddenly at 12.


----------



## somon (Jan 27, 2008)

Good choice! Let it run for about a month to get the best timing out of it! My Orion weiß runs +1,3 s/days....










Somon
;-)


----------



## RON in PA (Sep 11, 2007)

Lately my Club (no date) runs about 4 sec/day.


----------



## Couloirman (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. It ran 8 seconds fast yesterday so at least its moving in the right direction! Yay Nomos! Is it bad that I already want another one


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

*It has varied...*









anywhere from +4 to +12 with two incidents where the watch became magnetized and then ran really fast! Still great no matter what, the variations just shows that the watch is mechanical.


----------



## Couloirman (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: It has varied...*

Good to hear guys thanks.

While were on the subject of Nomos, does anyone have a good recommendation for a deployment clasp for this Nomos? Perferably one that is comfortable to type with and doesnt scratch up my laptop because some of the clasps Ive used in the past have had really sharp edges that arent nice to computers.


----------



## BigAl085 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: It has varied...*

Just got my Ludwig a few days ago and it is running around +18 seconds per day. I'm going to monitor the progress and hope it slows down a bit. I was hoping it was closer to my omega PO which was +4 out of the box.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: It has varied...*

My Orion scored last week *-1sec/week*, don't know about daily variation but this is good enough for me. b-)


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

I had a tangente datem for a short period of time but do recall the date snapping over right at midnight when setting it...

I never watched it turn on its own but assume its the same mechanism..


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

At least on the delta movement, I believe the date changes almost exactly at midnight, and starts a visible march at abut 11:30. 

Im seriously on the edge of buying a tangente gangreserve but I'm very picky about accuracy....


----------



## blue_quartz (Jan 15, 2012)

My Tetra with gamma movement averages about +8 seconds a day... I have had it for a little over a month now, but it's only a few days ago when I start to actively track the deviation.

Is it recommended to rewind the hands so that it is accurate again? Or do you just pull out the crown, wait for the actual time to "catch up" before setting the crown in again? I've read somewhere that sometimes it's not advisable to adjust the movement counter-clockwise...


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

RON in PA said:


> Lately my Club (no date) runs about 4 sec/day.


My new Club no date is running exactly the same, +4 per day.

Two nights ago I tried case down and last night it was resting on its side with crown up, and in both positions, it gained 4 seconds in 24 hours.


----------



## mGARANDEUR1 (Apr 11, 2011)

The oils used to lubricate the movement will thicken over time and they might slow down the rate of the watch. It seems to be common with mechanical watches.


----------



## vsuri (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: It has varied...*

Dear All:

My hands are shaking as I write this response. My watch's date function has got struck. It is only two months old!! and its date function has gone kaput. I just moved to Singapore from Indiana US after finishing up my PhD program. Without any AD here in this area, I am forced to send my watch all the way to Germany!!! 2 Months!!! Do any of you have any other bad experiences?

Also after owning it for such a long time do you think its time for servicing? Do you folks run your watch continously?


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: It has varied...*



vsuri said:


> Dear All:
> 
> My hands are shaking as I write this response. My watch's date function has got struck. It is only two months old!! and its date function has gone kaput. I just moved to Singapore from Indiana US after finishing up my PhD program. Without any AD here in this area, I am forced to send my watch all the way to Germany!!! 2 Months!!! Do any of you have any other bad experiences?
> 
> Also after owning it for such a long time do you think its time for servicing? Do you folks run your watch continously?


That is very aggravating. I got a new Sinn last year and after two weeks the date would not change. Sent it in, and it just needed a bit of oil for the date mechanism. I'm not sure which model you have, but it could be a simple fix like that, and if so, you might get it back quicker. Whether you run the watch continuously or let it wind down should not matter. In any case, I empathize with your frustration. Hope it doesn't sour you on Nomos; it's a great brand, and even the most expensive luxury watches can have issues here and there.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: It has varied...*

This is a necro thread, but it gives me the chance to crow about my Club's timekeeping. I last set the time on 5/15 and since then it has lost only 26 seconds total, which is a little over a half second per day. Niiiiice! :-!


----------



## joe_grundy (Feb 9, 2014)

+4 to 5 secs/day


----------



## the_Dentist (Dec 19, 2008)

-1,5 sec/*week

*Regulated it myself though....


----------



## arashKhan (Sep 6, 2017)

I bought an Orion 35 about 20 days ago. Although the design is wonderful, the accuracy has disappointed me up to now. Today I got its worst record which was +18 for one day. The thing that makes me most concerned about its accuracy is that the amount that it adds per day is not constant and varies quite a lot. On some days I get +7, on some days +10, and sometimes +15, and today it was +18. Another thing about its performance (accuracy wise) is that the rate that it adds is not also constant for one day (the error is not linear). For example if it adds +10 on a day, it might be such that it adds +8 for the first 12 hours of that day and +2 for the remaining 12 hours of that day.
It is not my first mechanical watch. I have had a Seiko 5 and an Orient Monarch before it. Although they are both much more cheaper (under 200$), they both have a constant amount of error per day (Seiko is +8 and Orient is +7). Also they add these amounts of seconds per day in a linear way.
Does anyone think it is something for which I need to contact Nomos and probably send it for a check up? Anyways, I will wait for a few more weeks as it is yet a short period that I am owning it up to now. I also couldn't find any datasheet for its movement (alpha movement) online to check what is stated there about its accuracy and performance. Does anyone know how much it is stated in the datasheet about the acceptable error range of this movement?
As I see some people have had great performance records with their Nomos (as some people above stated figures like +4 per day and ...), I think it might have been such that there has been a quality control problem in my watch and sending it back for check up is worth considering.


----------



## cdy (Dec 17, 2015)

I bought a Tangente 38 that was running at +7 sec per day. After tinkering with it to try and regulate a more accurate rate, I dinged the hair spring and had to send it in for repair. I just got it back from Nomos, and $330 later, it runs at +11 sec. Pretty sorry performance, I think. I have 50 year old wrist watches that do +2 sec. The Nomos is just a pretty thing, and not so accurate.


----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)

Minimatik, one year old, circa 3 seconds a day, worn for a week every 2 to 3 weeks. 

Oris 65 dive watch. 7 seconds fast per day, worn every fortnight. 

IWC pilot, 4 per day, worn for a week once a month 

1969 Omega chronostop, absolutely brilliant for it’s age. About 5-6 per day. Worn once a month


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Just got a Metro Neomatik and it is running +2s/day for past four days. Quite happy with that.


----------



## mrhieu (Nov 3, 2013)

My Nomos Tangente 38 Red Dot edition is incredibly accurate: less than *-1 second/day. *On daily average, it's even *-0.1 second/day*. See my tracking here:


----------

